# Ceramic processors for sale!



## glorycloud (Aug 30, 2009)

Here is a small lot of ceramic CPU's to purchase and see if refining escrap is something you
want to pursue. 

Item number: 330355419692 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... :MESELX:IT

Good luck!!


----------



## eeTHr (Aug 30, 2009)

glorycloud;

It looks like you missed part of the link address.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 30, 2009)

Here you go amigo:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330355419692&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 31, 2009)

Here is a picture of the processors. There are some nice ones.


----------

